# Hat Jemand Erfahrung mit den unten aufgelisteten Onlineshops?



## Greenhorn3369 (4. November 2021)

Hallo,

bin gerade auf der Suche nach der Endura MT500 ( Wasserdichten ) Jacke und vergleiche gerade die Preise.
Hier meine Frage:

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Onlineshops - Hardloop oder Actionsports und da wäre noch ChainReaktion.
Den hier ist diese Jacke etwas günstiger.

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen


----------



## Stuntfrosch (4. November 2021)

Actionsports ist absolut seriös.
Günstig und schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (4. November 2021)

Greenhorn3369 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin gerade auf der Suche nach der Endura MT500 ( Wasserdichten ) Jacke und vergleiche gerade die Preise.
> Hier meine Frage:
> ...


CRC oder Wiggle sind meine bevorzugten Händler, leider durch den Brexit etwas langwieriger geworden, aber gerade deren Eigenmarke DHB passt mit einfach zu gut. Steuer ist auch im Preis schon mit drin also keine böse Überraschung wenn das Paket kommt ..


----------



## Burnhard (4. November 2021)

Alle 3 zu empfehlen.
CRC ist jetzt EU Ausland kann ggf länger gehen.
Hardloop ist Frankreich.
Entsprechend dürfte Actionsports am schnellsten sein.


----------



## TearZz (5. November 2021)

Schon öfter bei Action Sports, CCR und Wiggle bestellt. Keine Probleme, Rechnung musste ich immer separat anfragen, war wohl nicht üblich in UK. Seit dem Brexit is echt misst. Vieles lohnt nicht mehr vom Preis. Klamotten würde ich dort nicht ordern außer du weisst das die 100% passen sonst is der Umtausch und Versandkosten nicht so prickelnd würde ich sagen. Wenn man also keine Umtausch oder Rücksendung vor hat und der Preis stimmt sind es gute Shops. Persönlich waren das auch einzige Anlaufstellen um für meinen Fully Aufbau Nukeproof Teile zu bekommen!!


----------



## Laurenzz (8. November 2021)

Meine Bestellung bei chain reaction cycles hat 14 Tage gebraucht bis sie ankam. Die Zustellung wurde zwei mal nach 20:00Uhr an eine Firmenadresse probiert, dann habe ich es in die nächste Filiale umgeleitet wo ich es zwei Tage später abholen konnte.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. November 2021)

Laurenzz schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung bei chain reaction cycles hat 14 Tage gebraucht bis sie ankam. Die Zustellung wurde zwei mal nach 20:00Uhr an eine Firmenadresse probiert, dann habe ich es in die nächste Filiale umgeleitet wo ich es zwei Tage später abholen konnte.


Für den Zoll Kram kann CRC nix... Ist mit allem was aus England kommt so.... Und für den Lieferdienst kann CRC auch nix... 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## DJTornado (9. November 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und für den Lieferdienst kann CRC auch nix... 🤷🏻‍♂️


Doch, den wählt nämlich der Versender aus....


----------



## null-2wo (9. November 2021)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Doch, den wählt nämlich der Versender aus....


... und jetzt nenn' mit ein versandunternehmen, das was kann. die haben doch die wahl zwischen pest und corona.


----------



## brmlm (9. November 2021)

Habe auch bereits mehrmals bei CRC und Actionsports bestellt, jeweils absolut reibungslos!

Bei CRC hatte ich sogar die wohl schnellste Lieferung meines Lebens. 🥰 
Sonntag bestellt, am Montag in der Schweiz vor der Tür!☝️
Wurde wohl versehentlich als express versandt🤫


----------



## delphi1507 (9. November 2021)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Doch, den wählt nämlich der Versender aus....


Super... CRC weiß auch das DHL bei dir scheiße ist Hermes aber super toll... Hier ist es z..b andersrum... Und jetzt? 🤦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (9. November 2021)

brmlm schrieb:


> Habe auch bereits mehrmals bei CRC und Actionsports bestellt, jeweils absolut reibungslos!
> 
> Bei CRC hatte ich sogar die wohl schnellste Lieferung meines Lebens. 🥰
> Sonntag bestellt, am Montag in der Schweiz vor der Tür!☝️
> Wurde wohl versehentlich als express versandt🤫


2-3 Tage war vor dem Brexit Standard!


----------



## perff (12. November 2021)

Moin  ich würde mich da gerne mit dranhängen mit meiner frage: 
Kennt jemand Biketech24? 









						E-Bike, Fahrrad, MTB & Zubehör Online Shop | Biketech24
					

Biketech24 | Fahrrad, E-Bike, Bekleidung & Zubehör ✓ günstige Preise ✓ kostenloser Versand ab 100 € ✓ bis zu 60 Tage Rückgabe




					biketech24.de
				




Ist das seriös? Hab da noch nie was von gehrt, und der erste kauf wäre gleich ein komplettes bike, deshalb will ich auf Nummer sicher gehen bevor ich bestelle  

Danke schon mal!


----------



## KMPS (12. November 2021)

Gehe mit der nötigen Vorsicht ran. PayPal oder Rechnung. Dann kann ja nicht viel passieren. Höchtens nach dem Kauf bei Service bzw. Gewährleistung.
Fakeshops lassen bei der Bezahlung dann kein PayPal mehr zu.
Kannst auch mal dort anrufen. Bei FakeShops wirst Du kaum jemanden erreichen.
Wie sind die Preise? Extrem günstig? Dann wäre ich vorsichtig.

Liebe Grüße

Klaus


----------



## DJTornado (12. November 2021)

KMPS schrieb:


> Kannst auch mal dort anrufen. Bei FakeShops wirst Du kaum jemanden erreichen.


In Non-Fake-Shops seit Covid auch nicht


----------



## delphi1507 (12. November 2021)

Handelsregisterauszug von K & K Bike GmBH aus Coswig (HRB 28578)
					

Handelsregisterauszug der K & K Bike GmBH aus Coswig sofort und ohne Wartezeit als PDF herunterladen




					www.online-handelsregister.de
				




schaut seriös aus.... Impressum vorhanden HRB Eintrag stimmt...


----------



## perff (12. November 2021)

Top! Vielen Dank für euer Feedback. Ich werde dort mal anrufen, hab eh noch ein paar Fragen und sollte es dann zu einer Bestellung kommen zahl ich mit Paypal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greenhorn3369 (14. November 2021)

Hallo,

Danke an alle die auf meine Frage geantwortet haben.
Meine Entscheidung fällt trotzdem auf eine Firme die Ihren Sitz ( Shop ) in Deutschland hat.
Habe die Jacke bei Nanobike bestellt und bereits hier. Die Jacke kostet da zwar etwas mehr 229€ doch den geringen Betrag gebe ich gerne mehr aus. Der Sitz der Firma ist in Berlin und hatte bis jetzt noch nie Probleme bei meinen Bestellungen. Vielleicht bin ich da etwas Altmodisch.

Also DANKE nochmal.


----------



## Geißlein (14. April 2022)

Hab auch bei AS eine Anfrage gehabt bezgl. Endura Bekleidung.
Leider hab Ich darauf keine Antwort bekommen.
Da Ich das Teil eigentlich ganz gerne vor Ostern noch haben wollte habe Ich mal aus dem Bauch heraus bei AS bestellt.
Seit zwei Tagen hab Ich nur die Bestellbestätigung erhalten, sonst nix.
Ob es versendet ist, oder bearbeitet wurde... keine Ahnung.


----------



## bluesaturn (16. April 2022)

Hardloop war mit der Lieferung sehr schnell. Lieferung ging aber nach Frankreich.


----------



## covenant (27. April 2022)

perff schrieb:


> Moin  ich würde mich da gerne mit dranhängen mit meiner frage:
> Kennt jemand Biketech24?


Hatte dort Mitte 2018 2 Abus Granit X-Plus Bügelschlösser nach vorhandenem Code bestellt, das ging schnell und war vergleichsweise günstig.
Aktuellere Erfahrungen habe ich leider nicht.
Viele Grüße


----------



## bluesaturn (26. Mai 2022)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Sportgigant aus Österreich bitte? Sind sie zuverlaessig und kuemmern sich um die Kunden bitte?


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (26. Mai 2022)

bluesaturn schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Sportgigant aus Österreich bitte? Sind sie zuverlaessig und kuemmern sich um die Kunden bitte?


Ja! Tun sie im Normalfall, ich hab da mal ab und an was bestellt, das War kein Problem!


----------



## bluesaturn (4. Oktober 2022)

Bei Sportgigant muss man, wenn es Probleme mit dem Produkt gibt, nach deren eigeneer Aussage, die Versandkosten zurueck nach Österreich selbst tragen. Das finde ich dann nicht so gut.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Kundenservice von Hardloop? Wuerde das ggf etwas teureres bestellen.


----------



## fone (5. Oktober 2022)

Sportgigant bietet doch sogar kostenlose Retoure an.


----------



## null-2wo (5. Oktober 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Sportgigant bietet doch sogar kostenlose Retoure an.


_erregte @Cpt_Oranksch geräusche_


----------



## fone (5. Oktober 2022)

und ich versteh wieder nur Bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (5. Oktober 2022)

fone schrieb:


> und ich versteh wieder nur Bahnhof.


der käptn is der inoffizielle könig der retouren...


----------



## flowforfun (5. Oktober 2022)

null-2wo schrieb:


> der käptn is der inoffizielle könig der retouren...


Inoffiziell? 🤔🤭


----------

